# traduccion datasheet 16f628



## luxon (Ene 2, 2007)

Necesitaria gente interesada en traducir el datasheet del pic 16F628, entre todos nos repartiriamos la faena e incluso podriamos crear un hilo sobre este tema. La forma de trabajo seria repartirnos el trabajo por hojas.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 2, 2007)

podriamos intentarlo, pero la verdad que si uno mira existen micors de los cuales valdria mas la pena como el 877 ya que la gente lo usa mas.


----------



## pic-man (Ene 12, 2007)

Yo me apunto con la traducción, la parte que sea, es solo cuestión de ponernos de acuerdo.

Yamazaky probablemente tengas razón, pero podríamos empezar con la traducción del 16f628 y posteriormente reutilizar algunas partes de esa traducción para el 16f877


----------



## mabauti (Ene 12, 2007)

anotate yamazaky y yo lo hare. Pongan las paginas que me tocarian. Pero necesitamos al menos 5 personas.


----------



## pic-man (Ene 12, 2007)

Pues a mi anotenme y diganme que parte me toca, yo traduzco


----------



## Edu_RA (Ene 19, 2007)

Yo pensaba hacerlo solo. Tengo experiencia en electrónica y como traductor.  Denme la parte que quieran.
Lo que tenemos que hacer es coordinar un lenguaje único. Si vamos a decir "Pila" o vamos a decir "Stack", por ejemplo. Si vamos a decir "Interfaz" o Interfase".
Supongo que habrá que hacerlo a lo último.
Edu


----------



## pic-man (Ene 19, 2007)

Eso que dice Edu_RA es algo muy importante, debemos coordinar el lenguaje para que sea igual en toda la traducción, ya somos varios los que nos hemos apuntado a traducir el datasheet, ahora quien se anima a repartir las partes?


----------



## Edu_RA (Ene 20, 2007)

Quería comentar que yo tengo ya, tomado de Internet, una traducción de la descripción de las instrucciones de programa, una por una, detalladas. No son del 16f628, sino del 16f84a, pero ya sabemos que tienen las mismas.
Igual esto ya lo voy a revisar y chequear contra la hoja de datos, y ya estará disponible.
Deberemos intercambiarnos material alguna vez, ¿hay algún procedimiento del foro para comunicarnos entre nosotros y mandarnos archivos? No tengo MSN, una vez se me mentió un virus por ahí y desinstalé todo. Ahora no tengo espacio...
Edu


----------



## Edu_RA (Ene 20, 2007)

Luego de esta hoja de datos, podemos encarar la del 16F877.
Hay varias cosas que van a ser iguales o muy parecidas.
Edu


----------



## Edu_RA (Ene 20, 2007)

Bien, aquí va una lista de contenido página por página.
Vamos a ver si este editor la admite
Supongo que debería distribuir quien inició este post, ¿no? Es una cuestión de respeto y precedencia...
Edu

i - Título
ii - Institucional
1 - Descripción
2 - Imágenes
3 - Indice
4 - en blanco
5 - Descripción general
6 - en blanco
7 - Variedades de chips
8 - en blanco
9 - Arquitectura
10 - imagen
11 - cuadro
12 - cuadro
13 - Clock
14 - en blanco
15 - memory
16 - imagen
17 - imagen
18 - registros
19 - registros
20 - registros
21 - registros
22 - status reg
23 - option reg
24 - intcon reg
25 - PIE1 reg
26 - PIR1 reg
27 - PCON reg
28 - PCL y PCLATH
29 - imagen
30 - en blanco
31 - I/O ports
32 - imagen
33 - imagen
34 - imagen
35 - PORTA
36 - PORTB
37 - Imagen
38 - Imagen
39 - Imagen
40 - Imagen
41 - Imagen
42 - Imagen
43 - PORTB
44 - I/O programming
45 - Timer 0
46 - preescaler
47 - preescaler
48 - Timer 1
49 - Timer 1
50 - Timer 1
51 - Timer oscillator
52 - Timer2
53 - registers
54 - en blanco
55 - capture/compare/pwm
56 - capture
57 - capture
58 - PWM
59 - PWM
60 - en blanco
61 - comparator
62 - comparator
63 - comparator
64 - comparator
65 - comparator
66 - comparator
67 - Voltage reference
68 - Voltage reference
69 - Voltage reference
70 - en blanco
71 - USART
72 - USART
73 - USART
74 - USART
75 - USART
76 - USART
77 - USART
78 - USART
79 - USART
80 - USART
81 - USART
82 - USART
83 - USART
84 - USART
85 - USART
86 - USART
87 - USART
88 - USART
89 - EEPROM
90 - EEPROM
92 - EEPROM
92 - EEPROM
93 - EEPROM
94 - en blanco
95 - características especiales
96 - registro conf
97 - oscillator
98 - oscillator
99 - oscillator
100 - oscillator
101 - oscillator
102 - oscillator
103 - oscillator
104 - oscillator
105 - oscillator
106 - oscillator
107 - interrupts
108 - interrupts
109 - interrupts
110 - interrupts
111 - interrupts
112 - ICSP
113 - ICD
114 - en blanco
115 - sumario de instrucciones
116 - table
117 - 128 descripción de instrucciones ya traducida
129 - soporte de desarrollo
130 - MPASM
131 - MPLAB
132 - PICSTART
133 - Especificaciones eléctricas
134 - curvas
135 - caract CC
136 - caract CC
137 - caract CC
138 - caract CC
139 - caract CC
140 - especif comparador
141 - simbología timing
142 - diagramas tiempo
143 - diagramas tiempo
144 - diagramas tiempo
145 - diagramas tiempo
146 - diagramas tiempo
147 - diagramas tiempo
148 - en blanco
149 - gráficos y tablas características CC y CA (casi todos gráficos)
150 - (casi todos gráficos)
151 - (casi todos gráficos)
152 - (casi todos gráficos)
153 - (casi todos gráficos)
154 - (casi todos gráficos)
155 - (casi todos gráficos)
156 - (casi todos gráficos)
157 - (casi todos gráficos)
158 - (casi todos gráficos)
159 - (casi todos gráficos)
160 - en blanco
161 - packaging y medidas
162 - packaging y medidas
163 - packaging y medidas
164 - packaging y medidas
165 - packaging y medidas
166 - en blanco
167 - apéndice - revisiones
168 - migraciones
169 - web de microchip
170 - formulario para usuarios
171 - indice alfabético
172 - indice alfabético
173 - indice alfabético
174 - indice alfabético
175 - identificación de producto
176 - lugares de venta


----------



## Edu_RA (Ene 20, 2007)

Bien, aquí va una lista de contenido página por página.
Vamos a ver si este editor la admite
Supongo que debería distribuir quien inició este post, ¿no? Es una cuestión de respeto y precedencia...
Edu

i - Título
ii - Institucional
1 - Descripción
2 - Imágenes
3 - Indice
4 - en blanco
5 - Descripción general
6 - en blanco
7 - Variedades de chips
8 - en blanco
9 - Arquitectura
10 - imagen
11 - cuadro
12 - cuadro
13 - Clock
14 - en blanco
15 - memory
16 - imagen
17 - imagen
18 - registros
19 - registros
20 - registros
21 - registros
22 - status reg
23 - option reg
24 - intcon reg
25 - PIE1 reg
26 - PIR1 reg
27 - PCON reg
28 - PCL y PCLATH
29 - imagen
30 - en blanco
31 - I/O ports
32 - imagen
33 - imagen
34 - imagen
35 - PORTA
36 - PORTB
37 - Imagen
38 - Imagen
39 - Imagen
40 - Imagen
41 - Imagen
42 - Imagen
43 - PORTB
44 - I/O programming
45 - Timer 0
46 - preescaler
47 - preescaler
48 - Timer 1
49 - Timer 1
50 - Timer 1
51 - Timer oscillator
52 - Timer2
53 - registers
54 - en blanco
55 - capture/compare/pwm
56 - capture
57 - capture
58 - PWM
59 - PWM
60 - en blanco
61 - comparator
62 - comparator
63 - comparator
64 - comparator
65 - comparator
66 - comparator
67 - Voltage reference
68 - Voltage reference
69 - Voltage reference
70 - en blanco
71 - USART
72 - USART
73 - USART
74 - USART
75 - USART
76 - USART
77 - USART
78 - USART
79 - USART
80 - USART
81 - USART
82 - USART
83 - USART
84 - USART
85 - USART
86 - USART
87 - USART
88 - USART
89 - EEPROM
90 - EEPROM
92 - EEPROM
92 - EEPROM
93 - EEPROM
94 - en blanco
95 - características especiales
96 - registro conf
97 - oscillator
98 - oscillator
99 - oscillator
100 - oscillator
101 - oscillator
102 - oscillator
103 - oscillator
104 - oscillator
105 - oscillator
106 - oscillator
107 - interrupts
108 - interrupts
109 - interrupts
110 - interrupts
111 - interrupts
112 - ICSP
113 - ICD
114 - en blanco
115 - sumario de instrucciones
116 - table
117 - 128 descripción de instrucciones ya traducida
129 - soporte de desarrollo
130 - MPASM
131 - MPLAB
132 - PICSTART
133 - Especificaciones eléctricas
134 - curvas
135 - caract CC
136 - caract CC
137 - caract CC
138 - caract CC
139 - caract CC
140 - especif comparador
141 - simbología timing
142 - diagramas tiempo
143 - diagramas tiempo
144 - diagramas tiempo
145 - diagramas tiempo
146 - diagramas tiempo
147 - diagramas tiempo
148 - en blanco
149 - gráficos y tablas características CC y CA (casi todos gráficos)
150 - (casi todos gráficos)
151 - (casi todos gráficos)
152 - (casi todos gráficos)
153 - (casi todos gráficos)
154 - (casi todos gráficos)
155 - (casi todos gráficos)
156 - (casi todos gráficos)
157 - (casi todos gráficos)
158 - (casi todos gráficos)
159 - (casi todos gráficos)
160 - en blanco
161 - packaging y medidas
162 - packaging y medidas
163 - packaging y medidas
164 - packaging y medidas
165 - packaging y medidas
166 - en blanco
167 - apéndice - revisiones
168 - migraciones
169 - web de microchip
170 - formulario para usuarios
171 - indice alfabético
172 - indice alfabético
173 - indice alfabético
174 - indice alfabético
175 - identificación de producto
176 - lugares de venta


----------



## Edu_RA (Ene 20, 2007)

Bien, aquí va una lista de contenido página por página.
Vamos a ver si este editor la admite
Supongo que debería distribuir quien inició este post, ¿no? Es una cuestión de respeto y precedencia...
Edu


----------



## Edu_RA (Ene 21, 2007)

Hice una lista de contenido página por página. Voy a ver si la puedo subir como adjunto .TXT
Edu


----------



## wam (Dic 15, 2007)

y que paso?........muchos voluntarios para la guerra pero nadie tiene balas,,,,


----------



## trutos (Jul 31, 2008)

holas yo me apunto a la traduccion pero digan cuales son las partesd ya tomadas para luego yo elegir una parte y asi subirlo lo mas pronto que se pueda
esto seria de grana yuda para los que com ienzan con los micros.. vamos que se puede seamos proactivos espero respuesta..


----------



## zapdos (Feb 21, 2009)

Hoala todos y que fue.. llegaron a repartir las paginas para la traduccion?


----------



## mabauti (Feb 21, 2009)

ni el iniciador del post ni el que respondio en 2do termino volvieron a postear, y es demasiado como para 3 personas


----------



## Meta (Feb 22, 2009)

Edu_RA dijo:
			
		

> Yo pensaba hacerlo solo. Tengo experiencia en electrónica y como traductor.  Denme la parte que quieran.
> Lo que tenemos que hacer es coordinar un lenguaje único. Si vamos a decir "Pila" o vamos a decir "Stack", por ejemplo. Si vamos a decir "Interfaz" o Interfase".
> Supongo que habrá que hacerlo a lo último.
> Edu



Interesante pero la gente le asusta la traducción de los datasheet. 

Sobre Pila. Por ejemplo:

Hay 8 niveles de Stack (Pila).
Hay 8 niveles de Pila (Stack).

Es sólo ponerse de acuardo.

1- Planificación: La traducción y elección de un PIC. (Recomendable sería el 16F877A, si eligen el 16F628A, para eso mejor el 16F88 con web ya incluida poco a poco de vídeos).
2- Organización: Supuestamente ya hay partes para traducir cada uno, sólo falta organizar, es decir, repartir a cada participante lo que va  atraducir.

Cuando tengan las cosas claras se hará, he visto uno muy bueno en español sobre 16F84 y 18F4550 a PowerPoint. No me importaría hacer uno así:

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

Saludos.


----------



## leo_programer (Feb 22, 2009)

bueno, yo me uno tambien, pero quien es el que se va a encargar de repartir las partes?
yo creo que antes de repartir paginas, mas bien repartirlos por modulos, y pues, no se, si los primeros no siguieron entonces que alguno de nosotros tome el liderazgo, y reparta, cuantos son los que habemos para el trabajo?


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 22, 2009)

yo tambien me sumo a la tarea, prefiero el 16f628 ya que es el que uso actualmente. habria que ver cuantos somos y repartir los capitulos del datasheet.

saludos


----------



## trutos (Feb 22, 2009)

yap ahora quer hay mas pèrsonas se puede hacer la traduccion , ahy que hacer una desglose de los capitulos y los vamos subiendo.


----------



## Meta (Feb 22, 2009)

Una vez traducido se puede pasar a PDF como he hecho con un tutorial de nuestro amigo Leon.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/169439/

Saludo.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 22, 2009)

so far : 
leo_programer,arubaro22, ¿trutos?...

si pic-man  se une me agrego y podriamos comenzar. Postea pic-man! =O


----------



## trutos (Feb 22, 2009)

yap arganicemonos no mas estare atento al reparto


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola:

Para cosas de reparto, ¿qué le gustaría cada uno?

Como dije antes, primero planificación de lo que se va hacer y después organización de quién lo va hacer parte por parte.

Saludos.


----------



## pic-man (Feb 23, 2009)

Sin duda organizarnos debe ser más complicado que traducir el datasheet jeje

Bueno, empecemos de una vez, yo me comprometo a traducir las páginas

107 - interrupts 
108 - interrupts 
109 - interrupts 
110 - interrupts 
111 - interrupts 

a mas tardar el viernes de esta semana (trataré de que quede mucho antes pero lunes, martes y miercoles sera complicado que pueda trabajar en eso).

¿Quién se anima con alguna otra parte?


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola:

Viendo este tuto en  http://tutopic.webs.com/familias.htm

¿Realmente prefieren el 16F628A habiendo el 16F88 o 16F87x?

Si ya han decido un PIC que por ahora parece que es el 16F628A, ya es un paso para seguir planificando y organizando.

Como se ve, pues vamos a por el 16F628A que podemos ver el datasheet pinchando aquí.

16F628A

16F88

No se mucho Inglés pero me encargaría en ahorrar trabajo en otras cosas como pasarlo a PDF y sacar fotos del datasheet para que lo pasen en Word como puedes ver esta imagen:







Saludos.


----------



## leo_programer (Feb 23, 2009)

muy bien, si es por pedir, entonces me hago cargo del capitulo 12 (usart), que van desde la 73 hasta la 90 (segun el datasheet que tengo aca), creo que lo tendria listo y preparado para la otra semana, 

otra cosa, en que formato? word? se va a respetar la estructura que tiene el datasheet original? va a incluir graficas traducidas tambien? considero que todo eso es importante para ir haciendolo tambien de una vez! me comentan!


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2009)

Muy buenas:

Veo que aún estamos en modo *planificación*, seguiremos así hasta hacer las cosas bien. Falta estar de acuerdo que vamos a usar Word 2003/2007 o otro que se le parezca imitando al formato del Datasheet. En un principio da igual como lo hagamos, al final lo pulimos.

En un principio. ¿Qué formato vamos a usar en Word? Tipos de letras, tamaños, etc... Aunque no escribamos igual el formato por cada uno de nosotros, al final es fácil adaptarlo.

Me encargaré de poner los textos de las imágenes del datasheet en español si lo traducen, lo haré con Photoshop CS4.

Esto parece que va a tomar forma. Veo que cada uno elige una parte, y como dice el dicho, _parte en parte llegará un entero._

¿Alguna sugerencia, ideas, comentarios?

Poco a poco haremos una lista de lo que vamos hacer cada uno de nosotros con su correspondiente nick. Ejemplo:

*Meta: Editar imágenes del datasheet y traducción del mismo.*

Es una forma de dejar claro lo que estamos ya organizando.

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 23, 2009)

sobre el formato estaria bueno escribir en dos columnas como el datasheet original, los esquemas y tablas los usamos como estan y traducimos las descripciones con corel o photoshop.
tengo un programa muy similar al word 2003 que es un editor de pdf, se usa como el word pero guarda el documento en pdf. tambien se puede importar un .doc, .html, .htm, o .txt y pasarlo a PDF, se llama MicroAdobe PDF Editor.

saludos


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2009)

Buenas:

Ya vamos paso a paso.

*Editor de tratamiento de imagen:*
Corel
Paint Shop Pro
Photoshop
Gimp

Formato por ahora elijo el png.

*Editor de texto:*
Word sea de Word 2003/2007 e incluso de openoffice (En el Word 2007 con la extensión guarda los PDF muy bien).
El formato está por ver, si usan el origianl de la hoja de datos que lo publiquen. Si hacen click dentro del datasheet y luego propiedades, ya puedes ver las cantidades de fuente y tipos que utiliza el pdf del 16F628A.

Si no han decidido aún que PIC quieren utilizar, avisa, porque como mínimo prefiero el 16F88 o los 16F87x, me adaptaré a lo que decidan ustedes al final que parece ser el 16F628A.

Si alguien quiere usar un traductor por dudas, hay uno aquí:
http://translate.google.es/translate_t?hl=es#en



Salu2.


----------



## zapdos (Feb 23, 2009)

Bueno ya esta decidido..... Se respetara el formato original del datasheet (2 columnas etc) para que la compilacion sea muy sencilla de hacer....  ESCOJAN SU PARTE de una vez.. yo me encargare desde el inicio hasta la pagina 10... Recuerden que ya estan avanzando tambien:

Leo_Programer        Pag. 73 - 90
Pic- Man                   Pag. 107 - 111
Zapdos (Yo)             Pag. 1 - 10

Cuando escojan su parte agregen a la lista y publiquenla para q los demas puedan ver y no escogan la misma parte...Creo q ya se ha hablado mucho y hemos avanzado poco... de una vez a la accion... VAmos muchachos.. si se puede...


----------



## zapdos (Feb 23, 2009)

Claro q faltan ultimar mas detalles pero mientras determinamos eso vamos traduciendo las paginas q es lo + importante... Agregense a la lista
----------------------------------------------------------
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir-------
----------------------------------------------------------
Zapdos (Yo) ..................Pag. 1 ---- 10
Leo_Programer .............Pag. 73 -- 90 
Pic- Man ........................Pag. 107 - 111


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2009)

Yo me encargo de las fotos e imágenes.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 23, 2009)

yo me encargo de la pag 11 a 25, cuando termine me encargo de otra parte.
estaria bueno que alguien mas se sume y de una mano

---------------------------------------------------------- 
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir------- 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Zapdos    .......................Pag. 1 ---- 10 
Arubaro22 .....................Pag  11 --- 25
Leo_Programer .............Pag. 73 -- 90 
Pic- Man ........................Pag. 107 - 111


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2009)

ME imagino que bajos a trabajar con el 16F628A...

Este tema esta abierto desde *Publicado: 02 Ene 2007, 7:45 am*

En todo el 2007 y 2008 ni siquiera se ha planificado algo. Creo que lo 'unico que he hecho hasta ahora es planificar y organizar, guiarlos, claro, por ahi se empieza. Vamos a ver como queda la cosa.


----------



## trutos (Feb 23, 2009)

yo me anoto con la pag 31----->43


----------



## trutos (Feb 23, 2009)

la proxima semana lo entrewgo


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2009)

----------------------------------------------------------
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir-------
----------------------------------------------------------
Zapdos .......................Pag. 1 ---- 10
Arubaro22 .....................Pag 11 --- 25
Leo_Programer .............Pag. 73 -- 90
Pic- Man ........................Pag. 107 - 111
trutos...........................Pag. 31 - 43

Ya vamos tomando forma, esta peque;a lista deberia estar en el primer post....
...y cada cierto tiempo se actualiza.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 23, 2009)

me anoto, de la pagina 26 a la 30 y de la 43 a la 50

----------------------------------------------------------
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir-------
----------------------------------------------------------
Zapdos .......................Pag. 1 ---- 10
Arubaro22 .....................Pag 11 --- 25
mabauti.........................Pag. 26 --- 30
trutos...........................Pag. 31 - 43
mabauti..........................Pag 43--- 50
Leo_Programer .............Pag. 73 -- 90
Pic- Man ........................Pag. 107 - 111


la proxima semana lo entrego


----------



## zapdos (Feb 23, 2009)

Ordenando un poco... asi vamos avanzando.Anotense¡¡¡ y no olvider poner su nombre en la lista y publicarla......  
---------------------------------------------------------- 
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir------- 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Zapdos ..........................Pag. 1 ---- 10 
Arubaro22 .....................Pag 11 --- 25 
trutos.............................Pag. 31 - 43
Leo_Programer .............Pag. 73 -- 90 
Pic- Man ........................Pag. 107 - 111


----------



## zapdos (Feb 23, 2009)

Mabauti seri abueno  seria bueno q elijas otras paginas porque trutos eligio priemro esas pagians... no nos peleemos....
---------------------------------------------------------- 
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir------- 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Zapdos .......................Pag. 1 ---- 10 
Arubaro22 .....................Pag 11 --- 25 
trutos...........................Pag. 31 - 43
((((mabauti..........................Pag 26 --- 46 )))) Elige otra paginas mabauti....
Leo_Programer .............Pag. 73 -- 90 
Pic- Man ........................Pag. 107 - 111


----------



## zapdos (Feb 23, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmm parece q entendi todo mal.. eso me pasa por apurado... disculpa Mabauti... seguimos con lal lista ...sigan anotandose............

---------------------------------------------------------- 
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir------- 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Zapdos ..........................Pag. 1 ---- 10 
Arubaro22 .....................Pag 11 --- 25 
mabauti..........................Pag. 26 --- 30 
trutos.............................Pag. 31 - 43 
mabauti..........................Pag 43--- 50 
Leo_Programer .............Pag. 73 -- 90 
Pic- Man ........................Pag. 107 - 111


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 23, 2009)

bueno ya esta bastante encaminada la cosa encuanto a la organizacion y va tomando forma, la verdad creo que va a ser un aporte importante al foro, no solo para los que participamos del tema.



saludos a todos


----------



## Meta (Feb 24, 2009)

Lo que no se hizo en dos años, se está haciendo ahora. Si alguien quiere hacer lo del dibujo con Photoshop me lo dice o lo hago yo, si no dicen nada, pues...


----------



## leo_programer (Feb 24, 2009)

disculpa meta, cual dibujo hablas? el de los graficos de el datasheet? u otro? si es de los datasheets y quiere hacerlos no hay problema, ponte a trabajar en ello!


----------



## zapdos (Feb 24, 2009)

Pasen la voz para q se sumen, pues no estaria mal q nos ayuden unas cuantas personas mas..... Mientra tanto seguimos trabajndo... agreguense aunq sea con una pagina para traducir.... Meta pienso q cada uno deberia trabajar tambien el grafico q aparezca en las paginas q escogio, pues si te vas a encargar de todas son demasiadas...

---------------------------------------------------------- 
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir------- 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Zapdos ...........................Pag. 1 ---- 10 
Arubaro22 ......................Pag 11 --- 25 
Mabauti...........................Pag. 26 -- 30 
Trutos.............................Pag. 31 -- 43 
Mabauti...........................Pag  43--- 50 
Leo_Programer ..............Pag. 73 -- 90 
Pic- Man .........................Pag. 107 - 111


----------



## trutos (Feb 24, 2009)

meta en realidad tiene razon zapdos cada uno se encarga de sus graficos que salen en sus paginas, trabajo completo


----------



## pic-man (Feb 25, 2009)

Yo también creo que es más sencillo que cada quien se encargue de los gráficos que están en la parte que escojan.

La cosa ya va agarrando forma, yo hoy comienzo a traducir mi parte.

Algo muy importante que me gustaría que aclararamos, ¿esto se trata de traducir el datasheet del 16f628 o del 16f628A? Porque creo que deberíamos traducir la del 16f628A, desconozco si tiene cambios muy significativos pero tengo entendido que es una revisión del 16f628 y es el único que he visto en el mercado (nunca me he encontrado un 16f628 y si muchos 628a) así que creo que deberíamos traducir la del 16f628A. ¿Ustedes que opinan?

Tal vez en realidad las datasheets son iguales, yo por lo pronto voy a traducir para el 628A y al final reviso que el datasheet sea igual para los dos pics.


----------



## Meta (Feb 25, 2009)

Los 16F628A es lo que tienen que revisar ya que el 628 no lo van a fabricar más al igual que el 16F84, pero está el 16F84A y muy buena en www.pic16f84a.org

Me imagino que cada parte lo traducirán y la pondrán aquí para pasarlo a word.


----------



## leo_programer (Feb 25, 2009)

que mas meta?

para pasarlo a word?
yo ya habia estado trabajando en word, y pensaba grabarlo en pdf, para luego subirlo, entonces se supone que la estamos traduciendo como? disculpame si sueno un poquito grosero pero no es mi intensión en lo absoluto, de todas formas, le agradezco una respuesta pronta


----------



## mabauti (Feb 25, 2009)

yo tambien lo estoy haciendo en word y lo voy a subir en word version 2000, al menos que alguien tenga el Adobe Editor es mas sencillo juntarlo todo en word para luego la version final (toda) en PDF


----------



## pic-man (Feb 25, 2009)

Supongo que el word es lo más común, o aunque no se use el office hay muchos editores (como open office o abiword) que pueden abrir y guardar archivos de word. Creo que lo mejor sería que las traducciones las hagamos en word, y mejor aún si los archivos los guardamos en formatos compatibles con office 97 al 2003, no importa que lo editemos con 2007 pero que sea compatible para todos.


----------



## Meta (Feb 26, 2009)

MEjor hacerlo en Word, una vez corregido que todo el mundo tenga el mismo formato de letra, tamaño y estilo. Al final se pasará a Word 2003 aunque lo haga con 2007 también, desde Word 2007 ya se puede pasar a PDF muy bien  y sin otros programas externos. En openoffice tiene cosas raras pero funciona.


----------



## lanselor (Feb 26, 2009)

me pido del 51 al 61.

Intentaré tenerlo listo cuanto antes.


No obstante, os comento que hay una utilidad de Microsoft ofice llamada "publisher" que está pensada especialmente para este tipo de cosas. Desde plantillas vacias hasta cosas prediseñadas. Yo se utilizarlo y no me importaria hacerlo y/o echar una mano a quien decida hacerlo.

Es muy rapido y sencillo hacer presentaciones "profesionales".


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 26, 2009)

pongo la lista de tareas actualizada

---------------------------------------------------------- 
---Participante------------PAGs. a Traducir------- 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Zapdos ...........................Pag. 1 ---- 10 
Arubaro22 ......................Pag 11 --- 25 
Mabauti...........................Pag. 26 -- 30 
Trutos.............................Pag. 31 -- 43 
Mabauti...........................Pag 43--- 50 
lanselor ..........................Pag. 51---61
Leo_Programer ..............Pag. 73 -- 90 
Pic- Man .........................Pag. 107 - 111


----------



## Meta (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola:

Una pregunta tonta. Unos son de España, otros de México, otros de Argentina, etc. La traducción cuál van a utilizar, ¿La Real Academia Española?

No se preocupen ahora de eso, ya lo haremos al final, quizás sería bueno cuando ya esté acabado completo el datasheet, cada uno lo pase a su país y en una Esquina ponerlo, también enlaces para otros lenguajes adaptado para que los demás países sepan que existe, la verdad que el español y argentino se nota el cambio. Es sólo una idea.

También respetar los autores ya para el final que por su tiempo, esfuerzo y colaboración existe el manual en español aunque la idea tardó más de dos años en realizarse.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Meta (Feb 28, 2009)

¿La traducción sigue en pie?


----------



## lanselor (Feb 28, 2009)

Por mi parte si, pero estoy algo liado con el trabajo estos días (estoy viajando de un lado a otro) empecé la primera pagina. El domingo me pongo a ello con más enfasis.


----------



## pic-man (Feb 28, 2009)

Yo casi termino mi parte, escogí pocas páginas, en cuanto las termine las publico y me pongo a traducir algo mas.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 28, 2009)

me voy a llevar un poco mas, pero si las tendré


----------



## leo_programer (Mar 1, 2009)

yo me quede sin computador durante dos dias, asi que me demoro un poquito mas entregandolo, ya voy a la mitad


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2009)

Si que van rápidos, un poco de ayuda parte en parte, está muy bien porque se hace más pronto todavía.


----------



## zapdos (Mar 4, 2009)

No se  desanimen... por mi parte voy traduciendo unos cuantos parrafos por dia (voy en la pagina 4 ) ... despuesd e esperar 2 años no vamos a echarnos  para atras... animo muchachos..........


----------



## Meta (Mar 4, 2009)

Hay que entender que tienen vida social. Pueden hacer al menos un párrafo por cada dos días, aunque todo vaya demasiado lento, al final tiene su recompensa.

Dos años son *2 años*.


----------



## Meta (Mar 5, 2009)

¿De aquí al fin de semana acaba alguien?


----------



## pic-man (Mar 5, 2009)

Meta, aqui todos trabajamos como podemos y cuando podemos, no te desesperes que esto se va a hacer. Es verdad que pasaron 2 años sin que se hiciera nada pero tampoco era obligatorio (y sigue sin serlo). Poco a poco quienes vayan traduciendo irán avisando.

Se que hace una semana dije que tendría listo lo mío (que es poco) y aún no lo he terminado pero estoy trabajando en eso, de aqui al fin de semana casi seguro que lo mío si queda.


----------



## Meta (Mar 5, 2009)

Entendido, se que tarda. Mientras ustedes trabajan en la traducción, yo estoy haciendo el manual de Visual C++ y Visual Basic sobre puerto serie y PIC 16F84A, también vale para cualquier PIC.

Es igual que el Manual Visual C# que hice hace tiempo pero en VC++ y VB, sobre todo estoy a punto de acabar estos días la parte de VB que tanto me piden la gente  o por foros.

Me imagino que traducir tiene que ser tedioso, aunque tarden un mes da igual, lo qu eimporta es el resultado final, mientras yo sigo con el manual, acabaré antes los códigos de VB que en realidad está hecho pero no pasado a PowerPoint y después a PDF como aquí que dije antes.

Suerte a todos/as.


----------



## Meta (Mar 16, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm. ¿Hay algo o abandonaron? Sean sincero primero ustedes que el propio tiempo.

http://tutopic.webs.com/

Saludo.


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 16, 2009)

mmmmm voy a ver q tal me va traduciendo algo.. si no se me complica me anoto.


----------



## Meta (Mar 16, 2009)

Mejor no pierdan el tiempo, hay vídeo en del 16F88 y en español.

http://tutopic.webs.com/

Saludo.


----------



## diego_z (May 14, 2009)

hola aca hay una traduccion del 12f675 espero les sirva , bueno yo creo que si
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=63&topic=792.0
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=63&topic=798.0
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=63&topic=799.0
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=63&topic=797.0
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=63&topic=801.0


----------



## Meta (May 14, 2009)

Lo pasé hace un tiempo en Word.

Bajar aquí.

PD: _Tanto acuerdo y ahora en desacuerdo del 16F628A. De todas maneras por lo menos se intentó._


----------



## Ruben Osvaldo (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola. soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría saber si siguen con la idea de la traduccion. Me interesa y me gustaría ayudar 
Ahora estoy traduciendo las primeras pag de la hoja de datos. Ya se que Zapdos esta con esas paginas pero no vi nada publicado como para seguir con su trabajo.
Estoy trabajando con el traductor de google y mejoro sus traducciones. Si alguien quiere corregir o sugerir una mejor traducción por favor que lo haga, la idea es hacer un muy buen trabajo y que sea útil para todos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 9, 2010)

hola si necesitan ayuda para lo que sea apuntenme por ahora tengo bastante tiempo libre


----------



## Ruben Osvaldo (Abr 9, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> hola si necesitan ayuda para lo que sea apuntenme por ahora tengo bastante tiempo libre



 queres traducir algunas paginas?
yo me encargo de la 1-14 
para el lunes o martes las tengo listas y las adjunto para que las vean y las modifiquen si es necesario


----------



## Meta (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola:

Hay varios traductores:
http://translate.google.com
http://es.babelfish.yahoo.com
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/?ref=SALL&br=ro

Antes quería traducir el 16F628A, pero este PIC no me gusta mucho, mejor dicho, no lo puedo ver. Prefiero la traducción de un PIC con fundamento que es el 16F88.

Ver posible sustituto del PIC-16F84A a partir de la *página 71*.
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v1145.html

Saludo.


----------



## Ruben Osvaldo (Abr 9, 2010)

Meta. si queres te ayudo a traducir la hoja de datos del PIC16F87/88....


----------



## Vick (Abr 9, 2010)

Si usan traductores en línea o automáticos al final van a entender menos que si lo dejan en inglés, esos traductores son bastante limitados y mucho más si lo aplican a textos técnicos como los datasheets...


----------



## Ruben Osvaldo (Abr 9, 2010)

Vick dijo:


> Si usan traductores en línea o automáticos al final van a entender menos que si lo dejan en inglés, esos traductores son bastante limitados y mucho más si lo aplican a textos técnicos como los datasheets...



Lo se... en mi caso por lo menos lo uso como referencia. uso el traductor y luego retoco el texto para que tenga coherencia y sea lo mas fiel en contenido al texto original.

Soy tecnico y se un poco de ingles pero da fiaca hacer todo desde cero XD


----------



## Meta (Abr 9, 2010)

Ruben Osvaldo dijo:


> Lo se... en mi caso por lo menos lo uso como referencia. uso el traductor y luego retoco el texto para que tenga coherencia y sea lo mas fiel en contenido al texto original.
> 
> Soy tecnico y se un poco de ingles pero da fiaca *hacer todo desde cero* XD



Por eso este del 16F628A se abandonó.

Preifero el *16F88* la verdad, por si se despitaron, miren el enlace que puse antes en la *página 71*, dará ideas.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v1145.html

Saludo.


----------



## sammaael (May 14, 2010)

aca les dejo una pagina que vi sobre 16f87x aun no la leo del todo pero se ve bien

http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~ifranco/DATASHEET/uC/Manual_PIC16F87X.pdf


----------



## Meta (May 14, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> aca les dejo una pagina que vi sobre 16f87x aun no la leo del todo pero se ve bien
> 
> http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~ifranco/DATASHEET/uC/Manual_PIC16F87X.pdf



Gracias. 

Este tipo de cosas lo debemos traducir así con el 16F88, que es el que se usa cada vez más, sobre todo tiene ADC.

A ver si nos animamos traducir partes por partes.

Recordar que el 16F877A ya es obsoleto y no se fabrica, su sustituto es el 16F887.


----------



## Meta (Dic 8, 2010)

¿Hola?

Aún alguien está interesado en hacer la treducción de algún DataSheet.

Mejor pensar en escoger un PIC con ADC como el 16F88 o similar.

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Cerebro_PIC628vs84.htm
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/02/mplab-inicio-rapido.html

¿Están dispuesto a seguir con el mundo de la traducción de un DataSheet?
Aquí han traducido al PIC 12F629/675.
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_jfusion&Itemid=54

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## favalito (Dic 8, 2010)

Nunca vi un tipo tan deeenso como Meta....ta loco el vago...molesto como mosca soretera...


----------



## sammaael (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola favolito no se de donde seas y si esas palabras son costumbre alla pero creo que aca no lo son y estan de mas. Es cierto que hace mucho no escribo en el foro por problemas con mi acceso a internet pero ahora que lo hago me encuentro con tus palabra que no me suenan bien. No se como sigan los moderadores por aca pero de seguro llega una tabla o un exorcismo o la version que este de moda en este momento. Saludos a todos.


----------

